# Why I prefer shorter trips (on Lyft)



## THIRDEYE (Jul 2, 2015)

I received my best tip per mile last night. Upon arrival, pax apologizes for the short ride distance, but complains about walking in heels.









I rarely get tipped on $20+ rides and usually have to dead mile it back home.
I typically get tipped 50% of the time on the 2 mile or less rides and the next ping is usually less than 1 mile away. Always fake the smile and say no problem. 
None of this applies to non-tipping Uber pax. At most, those bastards get 3 stars.


----------

